# Was passiert nach ablaufauf der 30 tage (xp) ohne registierung?



## oyla12 (13. August 2007)

Na ja die Überschrift sagt alles. Wird der komplette Rechner gesperrt oda was? (eine einfache Frage) hab nämlich neu installiert aber keine lust da wieder groß anzurufen etc..

danke schonmal oyla12


----------



## Ronin-Jay (13. August 2007)

Naja nachAblauf der Zeit wird er Dir sagen, daß Du die Version freischalten mußt. Er verweigert Dir dann die Anmeldung.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2007)

Du kannst ihn ja auch alternativ übers Internet Freischalten, obwohl der Telefonanruf auch nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## oyla12 (13. August 2007)

also komme ich dann nicht an meine daten


----------



## schuetzejanett (13. August 2007)

naja über eine externe festplatte kannst du villeicht noch auf deine daten zugreifen, aber du kannst halt nicht mehr machen, also ruf lieber an oder geh den weg übers internet ist wirklich ganz easy und dauert nicht lang

Aber mal ne andere frage gibts das bei vista auch wieder?


----------



## Ronin-Jay (13. August 2007)

oyla12 hat gesagt.:


> also komme ich dann nicht an meine daten


Wenn Du Deine eigenen Dateien verschlüsselst (über betriebsinterne Möglichkeiten) kommst Du auch nicht über externe Quellen ran.... ansonsten kannst Du über externe Mittel auf Deine Dateien zugreifen.


EDIT:



> ...oder geh den weg übers internet ist wirklich ganz easy und dauert nicht lang.


BTW ist es nicht so, daß wenn man zu oft freigeschaltet hat, nur der Weg übers Telefon möglich ist? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher....


----------



## soyo (13. August 2007)

Genau so ist es. Viel Glück mit dem, meist schlecht Deutsch sprechenden, Mitarbteiter .


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2007)

@Oyla: Dein Windows funktioniert einfach nichtmehr. Es verweigert den Dienst fertig. Es kann aber nicht andere Betriebssysteme davon abhalten auf deine Daten zuzugreifen. Wenn aber zB die "Eigenen Dateien" verschlüsselt sind hast du ein Problem.
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wo dein Problem mit der Aktivierung ist, mach sie übers Internet, und falls das nicht geht über das Telefon und gut ist.

Oder gibt es irgendwelche Gründe das nicht zu tun ?



Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> BTW ist es nicht so, daß wenn man zu oft freigeschaltet hat, nur der Weg übers Telefon möglich ist? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher....


Es war zumindest mal so, da es aber lang her ist dass ich Windows freischalten muss bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich glaub irgendwas von 3 oder 5 mal ? Keine Ahnung, war aber irgendeine dieser magischen "Nintendo Bossgegner Zahlen"


----------



## oyla12 (14. August 2007)

ok danke (wo hab ich den Key nur verdammt...) hmmm kann ich ne Frage zwischenschieben?

Wie überschreibe ich mit ner win 98 cd den Bootloader?


----------

